# brute struggling through sand



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

i took the brute out the other day and it seemed to have a little trouble running through the sugar sand. is that cause of the tire upgrade? 
im running 27" backs on msa m8's. when i change the clutch springs will it solve this problem?
also EPI for the springs right? anyone have a link for me?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

https://www.erlandsonperformance.co...n=CTGY&Store_Code=EPI&Category_Code=kawspring

There is the link to the page you need on EPI's site. The springs may help you out. With the tires you have, they need to be upgraded anyway. Try that and let us know how it turns out.


----------

